# first cut today



## hobbit-hut (Feb 7, 2013)

[attachment=17937]First cut off the IRW and my little stihl 310 with a 26 inch bar went threw it like butter. We have had cool weather and the tree has only been on th ground a month. Just starting to check on the end a little. [attachment=17936]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 7, 2013)

[attachment=17941][attachment=17940] more photos of the log, I have been thinking how to cut it and Have decided to turn most of it into bowl and vase blanks. And a few end table tops.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 7, 2013)

HOLY WOW!!!! Ill take a LFRB size slab! How much????


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 7, 2013)

As a Vet. and a former Firefighter I don't sell wood to you. I give it away if you pay the shipping when I get the box loaded don't send anything now. I'm backed up a little and have a lot going on. So that's the catch , you have to wait a little bit.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 7, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> As a Vet. and a former Firefighter I don't sell wood to you. I give it away if you pay the shipping when I get the box loaded don't send anything now. I'm backed up a little and have a lot going on. So that's the catch , you have to wait a little bit.



Being a vet myself I want to thank you for doing what you do, Thank you sir ! You are a gentleman and a scholar. May you live long and prosper.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 7, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> As a Vet. and a former Firefighter I don't sell wood to you. I give it away if you pay the shipping when I get the box loaded don't send anything now. I'm backed up a little and have a lot going on. So that's the catch , you have to wait a little bit.



Wow. Im speechless! Thank you so much. You dont even know how awesome that is for me. Ill PM you. 

P.S. I have plenty of patience.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 7, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> First cut off the IRW and my little stihl 310 with a 26 inch bar went threw it like butter. We have had cool weather and the tree has only been on th ground a month. Just starting to check on the end a little.



Nice Wood Lowell !!!!!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 7, 2013)

Being another vet, I echo what shadetree says, Lowell. Thank you!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Rob, I was just about to ask for ideas on how best to cut it. Your addvice and comments are always welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 8, 2013)

That will make some gorgeous boards and blocks!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 25, 2013)

[attachment=19154][attachment=19153]Ok Bigg081, I got yours cut and it's in the box will mail tomorrow.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2013)

That's a great looking chunk of wood, Lowell! Looking forward to seeing more of this stuff!


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 25, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> Ok Bigg081, I got yours cut and it's in the box will mail tomorrow.



Wow that is some good looking wood. What size is that. It looks really big. Waiting on it to dry will really test my patience. Please PM me with $$ details.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 25, 2013)

Great wood GRAND jesture. I am again amazed at the generousity of Wood Barter member. I am so fortunate to have found this site. WB members are the most giving ( lumber, info and support) of any forum that I have EVER heard of. I have members that care like that and a few friends, but to find a WWW site that is filled with such people is amazing.I really am proud to be a WB member and will do my best to uphold this legacy.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 26, 2013)

David Van Asperen said:


> Great wood GRAND jesture. I am again amazed at the generousity of Wood Barter member. I am so fortunate to have found this site. WB members are the most giving ( lumber, info and support) of any forum that I have EVER heard of. I have members that care like that and a few friends, but to find a WWW site that is filled with such people is amazing.I really am proud to be a WB member and will do my best to uphold this legacy.


That is the TRUTH. Everyone is so caring and thoughtful. There are times that I can really show my Newbie stripes and I have never been ridiculed or shunned. Maybe a stiff correction but nothing that was never warranted (in fact it was needed). 

Again Lowell thank you so much for your generosity. It doesnt go unnoticed or unappreciated.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 26, 2013)

I thank you for your sacrifice and service.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lowell, received the wood today. What a hunk! Poor mailman just glared at me. Oh the surprise I got when I opened to box and got a sniff! I wasn't warned of the grand aroma! Haha. Thanks again Lowell!


----------

